# Horizontal Cases / Media PC



## TonyStark (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm looking for a horizontal case that I can use for my Media PC. It will be used to watch blu-ray, play games, etc. Gonna hook it up to my TV (52" 1080p) and stereo system. The case needs to accommodate a high end graphics card as well. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

high end graphics + 'horizontal' cases (aka half height) is not going to happen.

Before you even start looking at cases, decide what hardware you want - if you want an 8800GT or something, find a case that will fit it.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Aug 19, 2008)

I am building myself a media pc atm and have been looking at a lot of cases from silverstone.  They are pretty nice, particularly the lc20m

http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=lc20

they sell a whole range of nice media cases.


----------



## Jeno (Aug 19, 2008)

i think the galaxy 9600gt 55nm can fit in a half height... but thats not exactly max performance.
i to want a flat case so im building one


----------



## NeoCrisis (Aug 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> high end graphics + 'horizontal' cases (aka half height) is not going to happen.
> 
> Before you even start looking at cases, decide what hardware you want - if you want an 8800GT or something, find a case that will fit it.












Theres LOTS of HTPC cases that will fit full size ATX mobo and standard pci slot video cards.
Almost all of Silverstone htpc cases will and a few of the TT but all are $100+

If you want one thats under $100 Apevia has one for $70


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> Theres LOTS of HTPC cases that will fit full size ATX mobo and standard pci slot video cards.
> Almost all of Silverstone htpc cases will and a few of the TT but all are $100+
> 
> If you want one thats under $100 Apevia has one for $70



you're talking to a guy with an 8800GTX in a micro rig. try and pay attention...

He wants a case that LIES ON ITS SIDE. There are VERY few full height cases that do this.

you found and linked pics to one -, thanks for that. the concern is does he want a half height or not, as i got the implication he does.


----------

